# Interesting M6 Transmission Problem - 05 GTO



## cscotti (Jan 3, 2006)

This is my first post so hello from central TX. I did a little searching to see if anyone had similar issues, but couldn't find anything so I thought I would post to see if anyone had any insight into this problem. 

Over the weekend, I was out driving my goat pretty hard at high speed when I noticed it getting harder to put into 3rd gear. It didn't grind, just felt locked out - but a few tries and it worked. Then, when turning around to re-run a long stretch of country road, I couldn't get the shifter into reverse. It felt like when the "preventer" solenoid locked it out to avoid damage when moving forward. It has not gone into reverse since and I tried everything I could think of (shutting vehicle off, cycling gears, etc...). I took it to the dealer yesterday and the latest notice I got was that they had to pull the tranny and are in the process of taking it apart to see what the problem is. To me, that rules out something simple and external like solenoid or linkage issues, and I'm not very familiar with the way transmissions work internally. Anyone else had similar problems or have anything I should pass along to the dealer to speed up the process? I have a business trip next week and I sure as hell don't wan't to do it in the stinky Grand Prix they gave me as a loaner.

I appreciate the help & I look forward to getting involved more in what looks to be a great online community.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Welcome! Sorry I can't really offer too much advice. I know as little as you do about trannys. I had the same thing, but with 2nd this weekend, lasted one short trip and has been fine since, now I feel lucky that I didn't have a more complete meltdown. (Thought it could be from the CAGS eliminator malfunctioning, but since its working again it must be something else.)


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

I had the same thing happen in my 99z28 m6. It was my shift rods broke. It happens from slamming it into gear like when your racing how your banging gears. I dont know if that will be your problem or not but its what mine was.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Mine does the same locking for reverse, but typically when the engine is cooler. Usually a quick cycle through at least the forward shifts will clear the problem.

Although reverse first thing in the morning has always been a problem, first gear in traffic has become an issue lately. It gets VERY annoying when the damn thing just won't clear and go forward.

The third gear barrier? Gotta hit it hard is all I can say.  I found it most difficult when first getting used to the car, but I am at the point now where if I take 2nd gear beyond 4,000 I'm prepared to slam third.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

My Tremec T56 Bowflex behaves the same way although it's not as bad.
There is just no way to hit 3rd quickly on a downshift. 
Slow and deliberate is the only way it will go into 3rd. 
Forcing it takes so much effort I worry about snapping something.
I just attribute the behavior to sloooow snychros.

As for reverse, like most manual gearboxes it will balk at reverse once in a while. 
I just double clutch and work it through 3rd, or 4th and then into reverse.
This seems to works about 99% of the time.
Just pretend you're driving a Kenworth haulin hogs.


----------



## cscotti (Jan 3, 2006)

Well the dealer verified it wouldn't go into reverse and now has the tranny out of the car and are taking it apart. This definitely wasn't just a lockout, I tried all kinds of crap similar to what you mentioned above to no avail. I wasn't hammering the transmission very hard when it happened - I was going fast, but I wasn't dropping the clutch or anything. 


BTW, I never had any of the gear lockout issues mentioned above in the ~4500 miles I have driven the car. 

I'll post what the dealer finds when I hear back.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry about your bad luck but welcome to the forums. I also have trouble downshifting into 3rd, you really have to force it but not near as bad as the trouble you are having. Hope they get you fixed up. By the way, I am also form central Texas. Waco to be exact.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

We had a car that had the exact same problem which turned out to be synchronizers. GM replaced the guys entire transmission for him. Not sure if they find the same thing on yours, but hopefully they will do their job well.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I have problems shifting into reverse mostly in the mornings. I had probelms down shifting into 3rd when I first bought the car but now after 4800 miles I have the feel for the car and it seems to be a lot easier. Hopefully you well get your goat back soon!


----------



## cscotti (Jan 3, 2006)

No news from the dealer yet. I may call tomorrow and pass along your synchro experience, dealernut.


----------



## Leo (Oct 10, 2005)

I too have experinced the tough reverse when the car is stone cold.
I have also have been locked out of 3rd gear when doing a WOT. I slowed to a stop and couldn't get it into 3rd for the life of me. After trying 20-30 times it finally went in, but VERY hard. After that, I have never seen it happen again. Weird.

Let us know what they find, I will have to add it to the list of issues I am having, that need to be fixed.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Just pretend you're driving a Kenworth haulin hogs.


The throws are about the same as a Kenworth:lol: 

Mine has the problem in 1 and R especially when cold.


----------



## cscotti (Jan 3, 2006)

I talked to the service department. They said they have had to replace about $1000 worth of parts in the tranny and that the fluid came out burnt. I'll get details when I pick it up & then post up. He did say it was definitely a warranty issue.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

You can also try bleeding the clutch. I know, I know, its a new car, shouldn't have to.... ask the dealer to bleed the hydraulics.

Had to bleed my Spec, 3 times, ( like they write in their manual ) until it became perfect


----------



## cscotti (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok, I just got the GTO back from the dealer, and I drove it for a short distance and all seems right. The svc manager acted like it might have been caused by the way I was driving, but I can't think of anything that would have caused this.

Here is what the ticket says:

"
The reverse gear bearing on the main shaft was galded to the main shaft. R&R trans and replaced the reverse gear & main shaft assy. Replaced all othe nessusary (sic) clips and bearings that had to come off inorder to replaced the main shaft. 
"

There ar about 10 items on the parts list too and supposedly they were expensive parts.

Any thoughts as to what happened?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

cscotti said:


> Ok, I just got the GTO back from the dealer, and I drove it for a short distance and all seems right. The svc manager acted like it might have been caused by the way I was driving, but I can't think of anything that would have caused this.
> 
> Here is what the ticket says:
> 
> ...



Poor initial instillation of the bearings and main shaft. I have a mechanic here who gave a much longer answer than that, but I don't have the time to write what he said. 

You could have drove it like a grand mother and it would have had the same problem. There is little you could do to the car in that low of miles to caused that. I have one of our best mechanics over my shoulder telling this to me. So if they push the "its your fault" angle then let me know.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I always have trouble putting my 05 in reverse on cold startups. Once I couldn't put it in at all at and had to swing it around in a ditch.  When I am running hard, I grind third and have to double clutch to get it in.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

To hear the rest of the story refer to the post "M6 problems" in drivetrain, suspension and brakes.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

With the above issues, do you guys recommend an extended warranty???

:willy: I'm ordering my '06 at the end of the month.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I recommend buying an aftermarket extended warranty with good coverage from a reputable company. Go by the dealership and ask a service writer what is the easiest aftermarket to deal with. Then go buy it. When you have problems, take it to the dealer. The warranty company doesn't know what mods you have and the dealer doesn't care because they aren't having to pay for it and they are making bank. Don't feel bad about screwing the warranty company.


----------

